# WILD GOPHER TORTOISE



## ALDABRAMAN (May 19, 2015)




----------



## ascott (May 19, 2015)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 130750
> View attachment 130751
> View attachment 130752



I just love when you post this wild ones Greg.....gorgeous...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 19, 2015)

ascott said:


> I just love when you post this wild ones Greg.....gorgeous...



~ This is a mature male, he lives on the east side of our property in the neighbors large open field. We see him often, been there for years!


----------



## mtdavis254817 (May 19, 2015)

That is so cool. I'm glad he has a safe area to run free


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 19, 2015)

mtdavis254817 said:


> That is so cool. I'm glad he has a safe area to run free



~ He seems very content and active, there are several females near by, yet to actually see any small ones!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 19, 2015)

They look great !


----------



## mtdavis254817 (May 20, 2015)

I guess it's like the box turtles. It is hard to come across a hatchling in the wild also. .


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 20, 2015)

mtdavis254817 said:


> I guess it's like the box turtles. It is hard to come across a hatchling in the wild also. .



~ We know they are actively breeding, laying eggs, however the hatchlings are very reclusive!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 20, 2015)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ He seems very content and active, there are several females near by, yet to actually see any small ones!


Have you ever seen a wild baby Gopher? I never have.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 20, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have you ever seen a wild baby Gopher? I never have.



~ Many, there are many active healthy colonies in this county!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 20, 2015)

I guess I'm too far into the suburbs of Broward


----------



## bouaboua (May 20, 2015)

How cool. How cool! ! !

I will consider myself lucky if I found a plastic toy tortoise in my neighborhood.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (May 21, 2015)

Beautiful tortoise. Wow! Thanks for sharing these awesome pictures.
He has brown eyes. 
Other than that, how do we know, anyone? the difference between SW gopherus and SE gopherus?
I have seen that body shape on tortoises out here but never with green eyes, or yellow like mine has.


----------



## Kent (Jun 14, 2015)

Cool pic. There is one in the woods behind my house. I only see it every so often, not enough though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 14, 2015)

How lovely he is!
Thanks for bumping this, Kent.


----------



## M249saw (Jun 20, 2015)

This fella lives in my backyard


----------



## Alaskamike (Jun 25, 2015)

Here is one I helped across the road 2 days ago in Lee County Florida. He was a very big boy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 25, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> Here is one I helped across the road 2 days ago in Lee County Florida. He was a very big boy!
> View attachment 136065


Lovely condition,too.
What a handsome fella.


----------



## jmusick138889 (Jul 7, 2015)

Pretty jealous of all of the native tortoise encounters, gotta love our box turtles here in IL though!


----------



## Alaskamike (Jul 8, 2015)

Saw this one June 21st. Looked the same color as the road got him into the woods. As many as there are out active it's amazing I don't see them squished.


----------



## Alaskamike (Jul 8, 2015)

Had to throw this in. 
Saw this yestutdAy just a block from home. And I do live in town , well on the edge of it anyway. 
Wild pig. Hahaha. I wonder if they bother the baby gopher torts ? Don't know.


----------



## keepergale (Jul 8, 2015)

Those wild pigs are pretty much a disaster for a lot of species. I am sure they are bad news for tortoises.


----------



## jmusick138889 (Jul 11, 2015)

Do you guys know what the rules on possessing a gopher tortoise? One was found in fair berry il (obviously a transplant). A local sanctuary was talking about me taking possession. Any help would be great


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 11, 2015)

jmusick138889 said:


> Do you guys know what the rules on possessing a gopher tortoise? One was found in fair berry il (obviously a transplant). A local sanctuary was talking about me taking possession. Any help would be great


You would seem to require a permit
look at http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/gopher-tortoise-tips-anyone.49885/.
Hope this is of some help as this member is also from IL.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 11, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You would seem to require a permit
> look at http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/gopher-tortoise-tips-anyone.49885/.
> Hope this is of some help as this member is also from IL.


----------



## jmusick138889 (Jul 12, 2015)

This animal was taken from its home and found in a field in IL. Decatur Zoo took it in and they have it housed with a 1.1 leopards and 1.1 Redfoots. It constantly walks the fence and has no chance to burrow as they love to do. Thinking I would be able to give it a better home then in its current predicament


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 12, 2015)

jmusick138889 said:


> This animal was taken from its home and found in a field in IL. Decatur Zoo took it in and they have it housed with a 1.1 leopards and 1.1 Redfoots. It constantly walks the fence and has no chance to burrow as they love to do. Thinking I would be able to give it a better home then in its current predicament


I understand and agree with you.
But you will need the permit as I linked, I think.
Good luck.


----------



## jmusick138889 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you sir


----------



## enchilada (Jul 26, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> Had to throw this in.
> Saw this yestutdAy just a block from home. And I do live in town , well on the edge of it anyway.
> Wild pig. Hahaha. I wonder if they bother the baby gopher torts ? Don't know.
> View attachment 137964


you should make some bacon


----------



## Burrow (Jul 26, 2015)

Gopher tortoises are awesome! They are fairly common in the parks of my area.

As for the wild pigs. They pretty much eat anything they can get their snouts on.


----------

